# Another Win



## gorfrepus (3/4/14)

http://acsh.org/2013/08/new-study-finds-no-health-concerns-in-e-cig-vapor/


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

Thanks, good evidence to use against those sceptics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

